# Please Help! Question about printing method



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wanted to know if this design (not mine but similar to what I want to do) would be good for plastisol transfers? Very new to all of this and have no idea what would be the best way to print this type of design. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah. Print it through a high mesh. Maybe 230 mesh. Reduce the white ink. You might have to do print flash print on the white.


----------



## InterStreme (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh wait! You said plastisol transfers...I have never done transfers. Thought you meant just plastisol inks. Sorry!


----------



## bigtyme805 (Jun 26, 2008)

What colors do you want to do?


----------



## dmagic12000 (Dec 7, 2008)

bigtyme805 said:


> What colors do you want to do?


The same colors as in the pic. What color shirt would be best to print on?


----------

